# Solved: Unable to reinstall Office 2013 due to the Boostrapper error



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi

I went to my Word 2013 file and when I pressed on it - I got an error message that word document would not open.

I tried other word documents and they all do not open and work. I tried also Excel files and they too do not work and open up.

I then tried to do a repair on Office 2013 by going to computer and pressed on Office 2013 program list and I got an error message that Bootstrapper error message of "Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close this program and notify you if a solution is available."

I tried repair several times without much success. I then found on line at https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...77a-8fcc-2fdf5dbf61d8?ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US the idea to run the Microsoft Fix it tool and it successfully uninstalled the entire Office 2013

Yet after trying to reinstall the office from setup.exe file - I continue to get the Bootstrapper error message

I found on line - http://www.thewindowsclub.com/microsoft-setup-bootstrapper-stopped-working-installing-office-2013
that to delete - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags key would work and be able to reinstall the office suite since this would take care of the boostrapper issues.

I backup up the key and tried to delete the key but it would not let me and I got an error message.

I checked all the permissions on the key and everything looked good. I also made a new admin account and this also did not work. I also tried safe mode and this too did not work.

I also tried a clean install and this too did not work.

I need to delete the key and reinstall office 2013

Any advice and assistance would be super.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I also tried a clean install and this too did not work.


a vanilla install or other software as well by way of programs

what anti-virus please

I do not recommend deletion of that key even if you could

I recommend this

1. Disable AV and try - if no good go to 2

2. Clean boot it and try - if no good return to normal boot and move to 3
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929135

3. Run this

http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9779673

and try

Take each step in turn as explained above please and report the results for each please


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for all the help and suggestions.

I have disabled norton completely. I do not have avg on the machine. I have tried it in clean boot and normal boot but neither modes lets me install office 2015.

I will try the step 3 today and see if this helps.


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your help

I was told to delete this reg key since this causing my issues


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Even Though I deleted the key, the issue still persists


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you run the Fixit at 3 on my post

I never mentioned AVG, I presume you took - disable AV - Antivirus as AVG

 I never thought the registry key delete was a good idea as I said



> I do not recommend deletion of that key even if you could


Re disable Norton -Not always successful if the free version uninstall it, from programs and features.
You can always re- install if the installation of Office does not then work

After uninstalling from programs and features Reboot and run the Norton uninstall tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

TRY the installation of Office again

if it is the paid for version ensure you have the means to reinstall

So to summarise I recommend
1. The Office uninstall Fixit you used before
2. REBOOT
3. The Fixit I sent you
4. Try the install

If you still get the bootstrapper error
I recommend

1. The uninstall of Norton and run the Norton tool
2. Reboot
3. The Office uninstall fixit you previously used
4. Reboot
5. The Fixit I sent you
6. Attempt the reinstall


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

hi

Sorry for the delay, Yes I ran #3 and it successfully cleaned out all of office but I still can not install Office 2013 again due to the bootstrapper issue. 

Norton right now is disabled and not functioning as I am in clean mode in Windows. I tried again the installation and it failed again. 

With all that I did, a surprise happened. Now I see that that this file d3d11.dll is causing the bootstrapper not to install as the message shows this file is the cause.. Its in windows/system32 

Is there any advice on how to fix this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to the file in windows
right click click properties
click if available the previous versions tab
see if it finds one
if it does and it is in a restore point, I will then tell you how to get bit back without doing a system restore

If there is no previous version try registering the file from a cmd prompt with admin rights
at the prompt type

regsvr32 <filename>.dll


If that does not work go back to the cmd prompt and type
sfc /scannow


if there is an error with that file it MAY repair it.


If that fails go to another windows 7 - (It is 7 is it not) computer - copy the file
come back to this one
establish a restore point


go back to system32
paste the file
it will ask do you wish to replace
YES


then register it as per the first guide on this post


I have t say that I do not think that is the cause.


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks man for the quick response. I appreciate your help
The information you provided me is excellent and will see if it resolves this issue that I am having. 

Will keep u posted


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

At the risk of annoying you
WHY do you not first try uninstalling Norton
If I am wrong there is nothing lost
As I said before 
Re disable Norton -Not always successful 


and I have seen it many times, but I have to admit not in respect of the Office install


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. You are not bothering me. I did not want to uninstall Norton as its my ownly protection and its currently disabled now from running. I will see about uninstall Norton. 

I checked on the file, there is not another previous version of this file. I have done sfc/scan now several times and everytime it tells me it find errors and fixes them.

shall I copy the file from another machine or from my windows disk to the system32 folder in windows


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The fact it is the only AV is not a problem as you can install MSE as a temp measure

The file as you know is a DirectX3D Version 11 runtime file my file version is 16570
1470KB

If it were me I would check the versions - the one on the disc is more likely to be an older version
Perhaps not even 11 eg the file will not be d3d11.dll 
*but I may be wrong*

Please note as I said, I do not think this is the problem

re your last you have registered it have you



> If there is no previous version try registering the file from a cmd prompt with admin rights
> at the prompt type
> 
> regsvr32 <filename>.dll


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Just found this

With some Norton products even if you disable active protection



> Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect feature still provides ongoing protection by scanning any file that you run, download, open, create, or delete.


More convinced than I was that Norton has to be uninstalled

That was my recommend on post 6
*If you do and IT works, when I come to the USA you owe me 6 large beers as we are now on post 12 *


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

I have tried to register the file and copy the file from another machine to the issue computer and it told me for Reg that there is an issue with the server. For the copy and replace it told me that the I could not do it

Any help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a way to allow you to replace it
However we are then going into the deeper problem of permissions

Before we even try and enter that minefield
enable system account it has more permissions than your admin account
type or copy and paste this at cmd prompt with admin rights

*net user administrator /active:yes* 

press enter reboot and log on to that account
Unless you have set one for the system account the password is left blank
When you get to logon screen there will be your account and one simply titled 
Administrator - that is the one you want

*HOWEVER*




Have you seen my previous 13
I strongly recommend the complete uninstall of Norton and the use of the tool I sent

If that works the debt has now increased by ONE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Wondered how you were doing
I am reasonably convinced it is Norton, but if you have started afresh with a reinstall of windows and Norton is back on, then we will for certain - 
If it still fails with a fresh install of windows and Norton - more or less proof positive


Been a problem with Norton since the days of Office 2003 or perhaps even before.
Sometimes with McAfee as well


----------



## Flybird (Jun 19, 2012)

Great News

After a repair on Windows 7 Sp1, I was able to install office 2013 on the machine. Everything now works !!1  I am so happy that Windows is new and office 2013 works!!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cheers


----------

